# Kittens pupil tinted red



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

One of Molly's kitten's eye's pupil is tinted red while the other eye is normal. Should I be concerned? The kitten is three weeks old today and it has been like this since the day she opened her eyes.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Vet check for a definitive answer, though I know that cats with different color eyes reflect differently. Blue eyes reflect red, other colors reflect yellow/green ... but all kitten eyes are blue and then change to their adult color as they near several months' age. Only the meezers and some Dominant White cats keep their blue eyes. I wonder if your kitten will have odd-colored (one blue, one different) eyes as an adult?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

This kitten is a white little girl with a small black dot on her head. I've heard that the red tint means the eyes will stay blue.. I was kind of wondering if since it's just the one eye that maybe she will have two different color eyes? Hm.. That'd be cool 


I'm just worried about possible blindness in the future? In the one eye? She seems to see fine now and I think the pupil reacts normally to light.. I haven't seen anything strange..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, if you are concerned about vision problems, that is the type of issue that will require veterinary expertise, not my imperfect general knowledge ... which happens to be *very* minimal in regards to eye and vision issues.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I've taken her twice, but since she is a foster and not my own pet, she is dealt with by veterinary technicians who have no idea what it is and say it doesn't matter right now anyway.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, then I wouldn't worry about it. I think Vet-Techs get to see so many things that if there were a problem they would have recognized it as such and called it to the Vet's attention. If they haven't done so, she must be a normal kitty with her eyes just doing their thing. Your description of her being white with a dot of color on her head, sounds to me, like she could very well *be* an odd-eyed kitty and the red-tint (reflecting) would be normal for her.

Can you check out Rach and Nito's siggie or avatar? Her white kitty has odd colored eyes and they *do* reflect differently to camera flash.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope this shows up, I copy/pasted Rachel's avatar pic of Nito:


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh thank you for that pic. My cat, Mikah (not any of my fosters.. my actual kitty) is cross eyed and when I take photos of her with flash one eye is always blue while the other is yellow.. In reality her eyes are green.

The reason I was concerned is because the first vet tech said it could be possible that she goes blind in that eye.. But she also said that she really wasn't sure and don't hold her to that...

I've also heard white cats with blue eyes are more likely to be deaf.. but after clapping and making noises I've found that Izzie's (Izzie is the kitty with the red tinted eye) ears do react to sound.. and if I make a sound when she's sleeping it will wake her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds to me like you're pretty knowledgeable about the white, blue/odd-eyes and deafness. With deafness ruled out I think it would be highly unlikely that the kitty would have any vision issues simply from having different colored eyes. The Vet Tech may have been offering too many possibilities without remarking on how *remote* and uncommon those possibilities could be. 
:evil: Man, I *hate* it when professionals casually drop bits of scary info like that. I mean, we're _already_ at the Doctor/Vet Office because we're concerned about something, lets not scare us any more than necessary, okay?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree.. But this vet tech knows me well (I used to work at that shelter) and knows that I'm not going to believe everything she tells me.. and she said it in a way that was like "I'm really not sure if this is true, but I THINK I've heard that it cant lead to blindness.."... And I said "Well it sounds like this isn't an emergency that needs immediate attention, so I'll have the vet look at her when I take them in to get fixed."



Also in case you're interested, here's a photo of my kitties eyes with the flash camera.










Freeeakkkkyyyy.. I've had a vet look at her and he said it was probably just because both of her eyes sit at different angles.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, yeah, I'd agree w/ your vet about the different angles being the reason for the different reflections. For problems with reflections like that, try to take pics in high natural light and no flash. Difficult to do indoors, I know...

...as to the VT... sounds like she tried to push your buttons but you've got her number! :lol:


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Ah, yeah, I'd agree w/ your vet about the different angles being the reason for the different reflections. For problems with reflections like that, try to take pics in high natural light and no flash. Difficult to do indoors, I know...
> 
> ...as to the VT... sounds like she tried to push your buttons but you've got her number! :lol:


Oh I know about the photography thing. My mom is actually a professional photographer 
(That photo was taken with my crappy digital camera, though, and was taken so I could show people how her eyes are in flash photos)


The VT wasn't trying to push my buttons.. She's knows that I want to know everything and she was just brainstorming. I'm actually planning to become a vet myself. I'd say "studying to become a vet myself", but being as this is my first year in college, all of the classes that I'm taking are general education courses, and not specialized.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd definitely get her checked out by a vet. In human children, a difference in eye reflections can be indicative of a tumor (retinoblastoma). I have NO idea if this can happen in animals, but it probably would be a good idea to get checked out 

Edit: I see you got her checked by a vet- glad to hear all appears well.

She's a cutie though!

-BP


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

ETrescued said:


> I'd definitely get her checked out by a vet. In human children, a difference in eye reflections can be indicative of a tumor (retinoblastoma). I have NO idea if this can happen in animals, but it probably would be a good idea to get checked out
> 
> Edit: I see you got her checked by a vet- glad to hear all appears well.
> 
> ...


I'm very aware of Retinoblastoma. I have a huge collection of flash photos that I took of my cat, Mikah, because I was so worried that she had it. I had her looked at by the vet and he said she's fine. Thanks for the warning, though. 

Izzie, on the other hand, will be looked at by a vet, but not for another month and a half-ish.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a little update.... Now that Izzie's eye are more developed i can clearly see her pupil and the color of her eyes... All of the kittens eyes are starting to change color to like a greenish shade and Izzie has one baby blue eye and one green eye!!!! yippee! She's going to get adopted quickly!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Awesome news! I love getting in kitties with unusual markings as it makes them memorable and desireable at the adoption-days. If my fosters don't have anything unusual about them, I try to give them a great and memorable name.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww  

I try to give them all unique-ish names

This litter is Molly (mom), Eli, Dexter (he passed away), Kisa, Izzie, Addy, and Cybil.  The last litter I had was Sophie (mom), Oliver, Earnie, Lilah, Mitzi, and Cooper.

And my kitty's name is Mikah


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are more inventive than me when it comes to names! :lol: 

Malibu's litter was all "T" names. At the time, I only called her Mamma Kitty. After we had her TNR'd and I was able to tame/socialize her, my husband demanded I give her a 'proper name', so I chose "Malibu" because it started with "M" like Mamma Kitty.
The "T" litter: Tabby, Tess, TiggerThreeToes and TonyHawk. TTT had a "split foot" on one front foot, with only 3 toes and TH had a "hawk" shape on his back.
Another three kittens I had trapped were added to this litter and they were "D" names: Daisy, Diego and Dagger.
Shadow's litter; Oreo, Domino, Sombrita, Salem and Midnight.
Orphaned litter of 5 was CryBaby (_who passed away and is buried next to his feral mother_), Murphy, Cheetah, Winston and Silver.
CalicoBob's two orange males were named after our own two orange cats: Marmalade and Reilly.
Another three orphans and I recycled their names: Winston, Murphy and Tabby.
Pretty and Dusty's litter: Leo, Tabby, Bella and Bonnie.
Two black sisters who were older ferals I named: Bella and Mischy. Mischy had polydactyl toes and her front feet looked like mittens, or the state of Michigan ~ Michigan Foot -> Mischy.


----------

